# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Задымление в кабельном коллекторе на Немиге

## ByFly

Специалисты РУП  Белтелеком прибыли на место  задымления в кабельном коллекторе возле торгового центра  на ул. Немиге в Минске утром 04.12.2015  около 7.00.
 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

